# Gute Alternative zu Logitech G27?



## fr0gg3r (16. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mir demnächst ein Lenkrad holen und wüsste gerne, ob es etwa für den selben Preis des G27 ein besseres gibt?

Habe das G25 auf mehreren Messen schon anspielen können und bin davon total begeistert. Da es dieses nicht mehr im Handel gibt, möchte ich mir jetzt das G27 holen.

Würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen,

mfg Fr0gg3r


----------



## Own3r (16. August 2011)

Das Logitech G27 ist schon extrem gut. Du könntest aber auch mal nach den Fanatec Racing Wheels schauen, allerdings kosten die noch mehr.


----------



## fr0gg3r (16. August 2011)

Von denen habe ich mir auch schoneinmal Lenkräder angeguckt, aber die sind wirklich richtig teuer!

Und immer wieder habe ich gelesen, dass die Standardpedale nicht wirklich gut sind und man sich die Clubsport Pedale holen sollte...alleine diese kosten 200€. 

Soviel möchte ich wenn dann erst investieren, wenn ich total von Lenkräder am PC begeistert bin!

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Stahli (16. August 2011)

Also ich würde zum G27 greifen. ich hatte das G25 und habe jetzt das G27 und bin einfach begeistert. Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist top, das lenkrad selbst ist beim G27 noch leiser als beim G25 (zumindest bei mir) und Spielen macht damit richtig fun. Vor allem Dirt 3. 
Sonst kenne ich kein Lenkrad mit solcher Ausstattung und einer so hohen Qualität.(Lenkrad aus Edelstahl und Leder, H-Schaltung, Kupplung, 2 Force Feedback Motoren, etc.) 

mfg


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (16. August 2011)

Hallo *fr0gg3r*, 

das G27 ist super!
Ich erzähl dir mal wie es mir ging. 
Ich habe lange Zeit mit einem Xbox Controller gespielt. 
Da wir in userem Clan, Need for Speed Shift 2 spielen und viele User auch mit Lenkrad zocke, habe ich halt oft in die Röhre geschaut was perfekte Rundenzeiten angeht. Ich habe mich dazu bewegt ein Lenkrad zu kaufen. Dabei war es mir nicht unbedingt egal was es wird. 
Doch war die Entscheidung auch nicht leicht 250€ für solch eine Hardware aus zu geben. 
Aber am Ende als ich das Spielzeug hatte war ich um so glücklicher und jetzt möchte ich es nicht mehr missen. 
Also 250Euro sind viel Geld aber das Lenkrad ist es alle male wert. Die Verarbeitung und das Ganze Große Bild vom G27 ist stimmig. 

Die Pedalerie ist super, die Lenkung sehr genau. 


Viel Spaß beim spielen!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

EDDIE


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. August 2011)

Gleich vorweg, "oute" ich mich als Rennspiel-Enthusiast. Über die Jahre und einige Lenkräder nenne ich (unter Anderem) nun das Fanatec Porsche 911 GT3 RS (Version 2) mit Clubsport-Pedalen mein Eigen.
Gewiss, die Zockerkurbeln von Logitech sind sehr gute Lenkräder, die von Fanatec eben ein entscheidendes Quentchen besser. Allein schon der Lenkradbezug aus Alcantara, Treiberunabhängige Einstelloptionen @it's best, die Clubsport-Pedalen mit einer Fülle von Anpassungsmöglichkeiten. O.K., das alles hat seinen Preis, ist aber jeden Cent wert.
Wer -noch- mehr möchte/braucht und es sich leisten kann, greift hier zu: FREX GP International


----------



## fr0gg3r (16. August 2011)

@brennmeister0815:

Wieviel hat denn dein Kit insgesamt so gekostet wenn ich mal fragen darf?

Da ich noch nie ein Lenkrad hatte, will ich auch nicht direkt unmengen an Geld reinstecken und dann später merken, dass es zwar ganz nett ist, mehr aber auch nicht. Würde dann lieber das bereits gute Gesamtpaket von Logitech nehmen als einzeln die Sachen bei Fanatec für mehr Geld zusammen kaufen zu müssen.

Aber bevor ich mir den letzten Dreck hole möchte ich natürlich auch schon was ordentliches haben 

Fanatec ist definitiv eine Adresse, die ich nochmal ansteuern werde wenns Geld was lockerer sitzt und ich unbedingt so gutes Equipment brauche...oder dann greife ich direkt zu FREX...das ist ja echt der Hammer was die haben!

Würde echt gern so ne Kabine mit der 180° Bildschirm Glocke und dem hydraulik Sitz haben xD Ich denke mal, dass das wohl wie echtes Autofahren sein wird 

Allerdings beschäftigt auch mich die Frage: Was passiert, wenn man z.B. mit 300 kmh gegen ne Wand fährt während man in diesem Simulator sitzt..das muss einen doch aus dem Sitz katapultieren wie sonst etwas, oder ist man da drinnen angeschnallt?

Danke für eure ganzen Antworten!

Ich denke wohl mal, dass ich das G27 nehmen werde. Wenn ich damit unglaublich zufrieden bin und dann noch etwas besseres haben möchte, dann werd ichs wieder verkaufen und zu Fanatec greifen. Gute Alternativen in diesem Preissegment sucht man ja anscheinend vergebens, Logitech und Fanatec scheinen da die einzigen guten Anbieter zu sein.


----------



## Own3r (16. August 2011)

fr0gg3r schrieb:


> Ich denke wohl mal, dass ich das G27 nehmen werde. Wenn ich damit unglaublich zufrieden bin und dann noch etwas besseres haben möchte, dann werd ichs wieder verkaufen und zu Fanatec greifen. Gute Alternativen in diesem Preissegment sucht man ja anscheinend vergebens, Logitech und Fanatec scheinen da die einzigen guten Anbieter zu sein.


 
Das ist auch eine gute Entscheidung, da das Logitech G27 gut genug ist und einen noch akzeptablen Preis hat. Mann muss es ja nicht übertreiben.


----------



## fr0gg3r (16. August 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Das ist auch eine gute Entscheidung, da das Logitech G27 gut genug ist und einen noch akzeptablen Preis hat. Mann muss es ja nicht übertreiben.


 
Zumindest nicht direkt xD

Das was Frex anbietet ist aber wirklich die Krönung von allem. 1200€ alleine für die Pedale!^^

Kann mir vllt noch jemand sagen, ob es auch mit dem G27 möglich ist ordentlich sequentiel zu schalten? Bei dem G25 konnte man es ja noch umschalten, diese Möglichkeit fehlt beim G27. Kann man aber trotzdem den 3. und 4. Gang der Schaltung im Spiel als "Gang hoch" und "Gang runter" einstellen? Und wird der Knüppel auch ordentlich in der Mitte gehalten, sodass ich nicht plötzlich in den ersten Gang schalte oder so?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. August 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Das ist auch eine gute Entscheidung, da das Logitech G27 gut genug ist und einen noch akzeptablen Preis hat. Mann muss es ja nicht übertreiben.


 Naja, "übertreiben" ist übertrieben  Hardware von Fanatec ist High_est_ End- neben FREX. Was kostet der ganze Spaß? Viel- hab' 'ne _lange Weile_ drauf' gestrickt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (16. August 2011)

Ok, wenn man sich wirklich das beste System haben will, dann macht man sowas. 

Welche Spiele spielst du damit?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (16. August 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Naja, "übertreiben" ist übertrieben  Hardware von Fanatec ist High_est_ End- neben FREX. Was kostet der ganze Spaß? Viel- hab' 'ne _lange Weile_ drauf' gestrickt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verückt aber Geil... 
Hätte ich den Platz würde sowas schon bei mir stehen... 
Na ja und die Kohle war dafür bis jetzt auch noch leider nicht da! 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. August 2011)

> Ok, wenn man sich wirklich das beste System haben will, dann macht man sowas.


Nicht gleich übertreiben  Eines der _besseren_ Playseats 


> Welche Spiele spielst du damit?


*Räusper* Derzeit Shift 2 Unleashed  Warte sehnsüchtig auf rFactor 2  Und dann fröhlich bei der Das Portal für virtuellen Motorsport in Deutschland - Home - Virtual Racing e.V. mitfahren 


> Verückt aber Geil...


Jap. Es brauchte auch eine _gute_ Argumentation, dass meine bessere Hälfte diese Anschaffung abgesegnet hat  Und ich hab' _wirklich lange_ drauf gestrickt...


----------



## gh0st76 (17. August 2011)

Würde auch ein Wheel von Fanatec nehmen. Alleine das es von einem Riemen angetrieben wird und nicht von Zahnrädern wie das G27 ist schon ein Vorteil. Das GT3 RS V2 gibts übrigens im Set mit den Clubsport Pedalen für 330 Euro. Zwar immer noch teurer als das G27 aber dafür sind die Pedale schon Welten besser.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. August 2011)

*gh0st76*, eines ist klar: In diesem Punkt stimmen wir zu 100% überein  Hab' heute abend wieder ein paar virtuelle Runden gedreht


----------



## fr0gg3r (18. August 2011)

Hmmm....330€ find ich schon recht happig. Wenn ich von etwa 250€ fürs G27 ausgehe wären das knapp 80€ mehr...

aber jetzt hast du mich wieder zum nachdenken gebracht^^

Ich glaube ich überlege es mir noch ein paar mal, werde mich wahrscheinlich eh noch einige male umentscheiden xD

Aber danke für den Tipp, bin von deutlich mehr ausgegangen weils halt Fanatec ist^^


----------



## gh0st76 (18. August 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> *gh0st76*, eines ist klar: In diesem Punkt stimmen wir zu 100% überein  Hab' heute abend wieder ein paar virtuelle Runden gedreht


 

Sieht so aus.  Aber wer einmal Dirt 3 mit dem G27 gespielt hat und über Schotter mit 180 bügelt, der weiß was er an dem GT3 hat.  Das Zahnradgeklapper würde ich mir nicht freiwillig antun. Hab auch mal kurz ein paar Runden gefahren. Bei Race 07. Schön die DTM Mod.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. August 2011)

Wegen dem _Zahn_radgeklapper bei der G27 wäre eine passende Untertitelung wie "Senior Edition" angebracht  Nein, für's Geld bekommt man schon ein ordentliches Lenkrad von Logitech. Für _etwas_ mehr was ordentlicheres von Fanatec! Zudem werde ich _nie_ wieder auf Plastik-Pedalen 'rumtrampeln, bin von den ClubSport Pedalen sehr verwöhnt 
Ja, DTM! JA, DTM-MOD's!! Bin DTM-Fan, war dieses Jahr (wieder) zum 4. Lauf auf dem Lausitzring  Die Lenkräder der DTM-Karren sind auch recht nett (http://www.frex.com/gp/:D)
Warte sehnsüchtig auf rFactor 2 und denn dann zu 100% sicher kommenden DTM-Mod  rFactor ist mir in Sachen Grafik zu altbacken geworden, das Auge fährt mit


----------



## gh0st76 (18. August 2011)

Stimmt. Frex stellt auch nette Teile her. Aber ich denke mal das man da vom Preis her etwas über dem GT3 landet. Da wird nur das Wheel bestimmt schon 800 - 900 Euro kosten. Wenn man dann noch die Pedale von Frex haben will muss man nochmal 800 einrechnen. Das wäre mir zu heftig.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (20. August 2011)

Also ich bin auch nen kleiner rennfahrer wie brennmeister. Lader habe ich kein so geiles Cockpit wie er. 
Aber ich hatte bis jetzt das G25 und das G27. Das G27 war nach 2 Wochen schrott. Zur Zeit fahre ich wieder das G25 aber ich werde dies verkaufen und auf Fanatec umsteigen. (GT3 RSV2 Clubsport)

Wenn dir das Fanatec mit den Pedalen zu teuer ist, dann kannste dir den Shifter und die Pedalerie von einem G25/27 kaufen, und per adapterkabel an das Fanatec anschließen. Im virtual Racing forum werden die ab und zu verkauft.

mfg alex

PS: neben Frex gibts noch das ecci lenkrad. Musste aber importieren und es hat kein FFB. Trozdem kostet es so ca 1600 € (grob übern Daumen). Dann gibt es (leider nicht merh) das JL G25. Kannste ja mal googeln.


----------



## gh0st76 (21. August 2011)

@ Brennmeister

Fanatec ClubSport Wheel & F1 Rim – Presentation Video » VirtualR – Sim Racing News

Die Base soll wohl 450 Euro kosten und das F1 Wheel 150. November oder Dezember ist es dann so weit.


----------



## buzty (21. August 2011)

haha wie geil  ich seh es schon kommen. "so genug gtr, gespielt, jetzt ein wenig dirt... verdammt, wo ist denn mein rallye-wheel?!"  sieht ja schon fett aus, aber ich komm schon kaum dazu, mein g25 zu nutzen 

(schade, wieder nur pc und ps3, ich hoffe das ändert sich mit der nächsten xbox mal^^)


----------



## gh0st76 (21. August 2011)

Ich freu mich schon wie sonst was auf das Teil. Schlägt wohl von der Qualität alles in der Preisklasse. Soll wohl mehr Richtung Frex und ECCI gehen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. August 2011)

hubiflyer1994 schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch nen kleiner rennfahrer wie brennmeister. Lader habe ich kein so geiles Cockpit wie er.


Danke! Es ist immer wieder etwas besonderes, mich ins Cockpit niederzulassen- ich komme leider eher selten(er) dazu. Aber wenn denn dann, dann _richtig_ 
Von meiner Seite zugegeben: Es grenzt schon fast an "Ressourcenverschwendung" mit diesem Equipment so'n "Arcade-Sim" Titel wie Shift 2 zu spielen. Mangels freier Zeit für die angenehmen Dinge des Lebens, ist dieses Spiel gut geeignet. Selbstverständlich _ohne_ den ganzen Budenzauber an Fahrhilfen, lediglich ABS ist aktiviert. Meine beste Fahrhilfen sind Lenkrad + Pedalen  Mal hier & da ein paar Runden auf den bekannten Rennstrecken der Welt, einfach nur so zum Spaß.
Fest avisiert ist *rFactor 2* und der Einstieg in die Liga von Das Portal für virtuellen Motorsport in Deutschland - Home - Virtual Racing e.V.
Die Freude am Fahren soll ja auch dabei nicht auf der Strecke bleiben, aber es braucht in diesem Fall einfach mehr Zeit...



gh0st76 schrieb:


> @ Brennmeister
> Fanatec ClubSport Wheel & F1 Rim – Presentation Video » VirtualR – Sim Racing News
> Ich freu mich schon wie sonst was auf das Teil. Schlägt wohl von der Qualität alles in der Preisklasse. Soll wohl mehr Richtung Frex und ECCI gehen.


 Danke für den Hinweis! W-O-W, _echt_ Geil-o-Mat  Eine Base und diverse Lenkräder nach Wunsch/Gusto/verfügbares Budget. Diverse optionale Erweiterungen und-und-und... Fanatec goes Frex  Nun, habe ich erst vor ein paar Monaten vom Porsche 911 GT3 RS -Version 1- auf Version 2 aufgerüstet. Also das "Alte" vertickt und Neues gekauft  Clubsport-Pedalen blieben natürlich wo sie sind- bei _mir_, mit farblich passendem Color-Kit *orange*  Die Entwicklung der neuen ClubSport-Zockerkurbel werde ich sehr aufmerksam verfolgen, tendiere aber momentan, die _irgendwann_ erscheinende Version 2 dann zu kaufen. Beim 911'er ist's ja auch die zweite Version, welche m.E. nun 100%-ig ist, oder? Jedenfalls habe ich für 'ne lange Weile ausgesorgt und schaue mir alles ganz in Ruhe aus meinem RSP an...

**Edit**

Habe eine "Einstiegsversion" für einen Playseat gefunden: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sieht doch _nett_ aus, oder  Und dann noch dies hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-> Ein bißchen Spaß muss sein <-


----------



## fr0gg3r (23. August 2011)

Ich habe mich jetzt nun eigentlich entschieden welches ich nehmen werde, das G27.

Man liest immer wieder dass es ein gutes Wheel ist mit allem drum und dran.

Da ich mir dies zum Geburtstag aussuche, möchte ich meine "Beschenker" auch nicht überforden und ihnen zumuten, dass sie aus mehreren Quellen Teile zusammenkaufen sollen.

Werde das G27 nehmen, da es ein gut funktionierendes Wheel ist, welches auch seine Macken hat, aber mit denen ich wohl leben kann. Also im großen und ganzen ist es meiner Ansicht nach ein super Einstieg in das Rennsim-Geschehen.

Bald fängt die Uni für mich an, da werde ich wohl einiges an Zeit haben und mir natürlich nen Job suchen. Wenn dann mal genug Geld reingekommen ist und ich dem Rennwahn am PC total verfallen bin, werd ich mir mal teureres Equipment holen, zu allerst nen ordentlichen Racing Seat. Danach kommt dann nen neues Wheel 

Vielen vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, hat mir sehr geholfen *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/43063-gh0st76.html
*


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. August 2011)

Immer wieder gerne 
Deine Entscheidung ist vernünftig und schlüssig, Glückwunsch dazu  Und natürlich viel Spaß beim virtuellen rasen  Man "sieht" sich spätestens bei rFactor 2...


----------



## fr0gg3r (23. August 2011)

Werde wahrscheinlich jedes erdenkliche Rennspiel ausprobieren wenn ich das Wheel habe, bis ich dann das für mich beste Rennspiel gefunden habe 

Auf rFactor 2 freue ich mich auch schon sehr drauf! Sieht sehr interessant aus, mal was anderes als Shift und Konsorten.

Vorallem freue ich mich auf einige Runden Dirt mit dem Wheel, mal sehen wie das zu steuern ist mit den ganzen Unebenheiten 

Werde mich dann nochmal melden wenn ich das Teil hier hab und mal ein paar Runden gefahren bin


----------



## gh0st76 (23. August 2011)

fr0gg3r schrieb:


> Da ich mir dies zum Geburtstag aussuche, möchte ich meine "Beschenker" auch nicht überforden und ihnen zumuten, dass sie aus mehreren Quellen Teile zusammenkaufen sollen.


 

Hättest bei Fanatec auch nicht gemusst.  Das G27 ist ganz ok. Ich würde es persönlich nicht kaufen wegen den geratter der Zahnräder bei Dirt 3 und ähnlichen Rallyegames.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. August 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Hättest bei Fanatec auch nicht gemusst.  Das G27 ist ganz ok. Ich würde es persönlich nicht kaufen wegen den geratter der Zahnräder bei Dirt 3 und ähnlichen Rallyegames.


 
Nicht dass wir uns falsch verstehen, der Logiteche-Kurbel-Donut ist sehr bekömmlich. Was mir auf den Keks geht, sind die 52 Zähne (Leibniz | Leibniz Butterkeks - Knackfrisch und nur echt mit 52 Zähnen).
Die akustische Untermalung kann sich positiv auswirken: Man stellt sich vor, das reale Geklapper kommt aus dem Getriebe der virtuellen Karre...


----------



## gh0st76 (24. August 2011)

Na wenn sich das Getriebe der Karre so anhört, dann würde ich anfangen mir ernsthafte Sorgen zu machen.


----------



## Own3r (24. August 2011)

Mich stört das Geräusch der Zahnräder nicht so, aber es ist ja schon fast klar, dass ein so starkes FFB ein bisschen Krach machen kann.


----------



## gh0st76 (24. August 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Mich stört das Geräusch der Zahnräder nicht so, aber es ist ja schon fast klar, dass ein so starkes FFB ein bisschen Krach machen kann.


 
Das nennst du stark?  Dann solltest du nie ein GT3 mit FFB auf 100% spielen.  Das ist noch heftiger. Und dazu um einiges leiser.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. August 2011)

Jup!
Und nach einigen Wochen Training sehen die Oberarme dann _so_ aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Ernst: 100% Force Feedback beim Fanatec Porsche 911 GT3 RS ist auf Dauer schon Schwerstarbeit.


----------



## fr0gg3r (26. August 2011)

Hat denn wirklich jeder mit dem G 27 diese Probleme?

Ich lese eigentlich NUR von Leuten, die diese Probleme mit dem Knacken haben, bei manchen ist es lauter, bei manchen leiser.

Habt ihr schoneinmal von jemanden gehört, der nicht dieses Problem hat?

Ich bin nun leider wieder einmal sehr verunsichert -.-


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. August 2011)

fr0gg3r schrieb:


> Habt ihr schoneinmal von jemanden gehört, der nicht dieses Problem hat?


 Soweit nicht bekannt, diese Geräuschkulisse ist konstruktionsbedingt.


----------



## Own3r (26. August 2011)

Es kommt allerdings auch auf Spiel und damit auf das Einsetzen des FFB an. Spiele wie NfS Shift haben es bei mir weniger, als TDU2, was nicht wirklich für das G27 programmiert wurde.


----------



## Birdy84 (26. August 2011)

Das Geräusch entsteht hauptsächlich nur in einem bestimmten Lenkbereich (rechts oder links, weiß gerade nicht genau) und nur bei Lastwechseln des FFB. Daher bemerkt man es öfter auf unebenen Strecken.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. August 2011)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Daher bemerkt man es öfter auf unebenen Strecken.


 => DiRT3


----------



## fr0gg3r (26. August 2011)

Gibt es da nicht Bastler, die das problem schon gelöst haben? 
Habe von einem gelesen, der meinte dass das klappern weg ist, wenn man die Plastikzahnräder durch welche aus Metall tauscht.
Da das Lenkrad aber eine querverzahnung hat, wüsste ich nicht, wo ich so welche herbekommen könnte.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (27. August 2011)

Es gibt das Jl-G25. Es basiert auf dem G25. Der nimmt die FFb Motoren vom G25 und den rest baut er selbst. So ein Lenkrad kostet aber über 1000 Euro.

mfg alex

PS: wenn du das G25/G27 auf Riemenantrieb umbaust wie das Jl G25 dann klackert es nicht mehr.


----------



## fr0gg3r (28. August 2011)

So, habe nun das G27 und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Nur ein Problem gibt es: Die Tasten und die Schaltung sind total falsch belegt. Laut dem Logitech Tool ist z.B. der erste Gang für den PC der fünfte. Die Tasten am Lenkrad stimmen auch vorn und hinten nicht. Die Taste links unten ist für den PC die Taste rechts unten usw. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das richtig hinbekomme, sodass die Tasten richtig belegt sind? Habe jetzt nichts im Internet gefunden 

Bei rFactor ist das kein Problem, da habe ich alles so belegt wie es sein soll und das funzt auch sehr gut 

Mir ist bei meinem übrigens kein klackern, so wie ich es aus Videos kenne, aufgefallen!


----------



## Own3r (29. August 2011)

Erstmal.herzlichen Glückwunsch zum G27! 

In welchem Spiel hast du denn das Problem mit der Belegung? 

Wenn du jetzt im Profiler bist, dann sollte die Standardbelegung eigentlich gleich der eigentlichen Belegung sein. Hast du im Profiler ein neues Profil erstellt?


----------



## fr0gg3r (29. August 2011)

Ich weis leider nicht genau, wie es passieren konnte, aber nun geht es wieder.

Irgendetwas ist bei der Treiberinstallation schief gelaufen. Nach etlichen versuchen das Lenkrad neu zu installieren hat es nun endlich geklappt. Wurde vorher immer als ein falsches Lenkrad angezeigt. Habe dann die .exe der Installationsdatei per Winrar entpackt, im Gerätemanager das Lenkrad rausgesucht und per Hand den Treiber aktualisiert und dabei dann den Ordner der entpackten .exe genommen. Nun gehts, bin echt froh, dass es nun endlich geklappt hat.

Werde nun mal ein paar Runden drehen und mich morgen mal mit dem kleinem Fazit hier melden.

Danke an euch  alle für die nette Hilfe


----------



## fr0gg3r (29. August 2011)

Nun mal mein kurzes Fazit:

Ich habe das Lenkrad mit gemischten Gefühlen entgegen genommen. Überall habe ich gehört, was es für Mängel aufweist und deshalb hatte ich große Angst davor, dass meine Freude sehr stark gedämpft wird.
Beim Auspacken freute ich mich wie ein kleines Kind darauf, es endlich anzuschließen und ein paar Runden zu drehen. Die Verabeitung des Lenkrads ist okay, nicht so toll wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, aber halt okay. Das Lenkrad liegt gut in der Hand und der Schaltknüppel fühlt sich auch sehr gut! Die zusätzlichen Tasten am Lenkrad sind wirklich sehr praktisch und ich hätte mich sehr geärgert, wenn diese nicht da wären!
So schnell es ging hab ich es am Tisch festgeschraubt. Hier kann ich echt nur ein großes Lob an Logitech aussprechen, die Befestigung ist echt super! Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass alles so Problemlos an meinen Schreibtisch passt, da dieser A) recht dick ist und B) nur etwa 6-7 cm Platz ist, da unter der Tischplatte noch eine "Querstrebe" ist. Aber es hat echt gut gepasst und hält echt Bombenfest, hätte ich anfangs nicht gedacht, als ich die Befestigung betrachtete!

Treiber installiert, Lenkrad angeschlossen, Shift 2 gestartet und hier war meine Vorfreude hinüber. Es hat nicht wirklich so funktioniert, wie ich es mir vorstellte. Die Tasten am Lenkrad waren völlig falsch belegt. Auf den roten Tasten am Schalthebel war z.B. irgendwo der erste Gang gelegt, der Schaltknüppel legte in der Position des ersten Ganges den fünften ein usw.
Im Treiber kurz nachgeguckt, und tatsächlich, die Buttons waren allesamt falsch belegt. Nunja, erstmal wollte ich ne Runde fahren. rFactor gestartet, alles nach meinen Wünschen belegt und es klappte echt wunderbar!
Das FF ist echt super, auch wenn ich es mir anders vorgestellt habe, es wirkt schon sehr realistisch! Man merkt sofort, wenn die Reifen an Grip verlieren oder man sich verbremst. In beiden Fällen endete dies für mich meist im Grünen, da ich den Wagen noch nicht richtig kontrollieren konnte!
Die Gangschaltung funktioniert wunderbar. Per Kupplung und Schalthebel kommt echtes Rennfeeling auf! Jedoch weis ich nicht, ob ich irgendetwas falsch mache, jedoch macht es meiner Meinung nach keinen Unterschied, wenn ich nach dem Anfahren weiterhin die Kupplung beim Schalten trete oder nicht. Nur beim Anfahren muss dies geschehen, da man sonst abwürgt 

Nach etwa 3-4h fahren habe ich nun etwa die Steuerung raus, und weis wie ich wann reagieren muss! Nun flitze ich auch schon sehr viel präziser über die Pisten als am Anfang. Die Steuerung ist so auch tausend mal besser als per Gamepad!

Am ende des gestrigen Tages widmete ich mich dann auch nocheinmal dem Problem mit der Tastenbelegung. Habe per Gerätemanager die Treiber per Hand aktualisiert und nun funktioniert auch Shift super! 

Im großen und ganzen: Meine Erwartungen wurden nicht ganz erfüllt, aber ich trotzdem total zufrieden mit dem Lenkrad! Die Verarbeitung ist nicht so gut wie ich sie mir vorgestellt habe, aber allemale ausreichend! Viel wichtiger für mich ist jedoch das Gefühl im Spiel, und das ist für mich als "Lenkrad-Neuling" einfach nur genial! Man bekommt bei jeder Lenkbewegung direkt ein Feedback vom Wagen und kann reagieren, genial! Zudem bin ich auch SEHR froh darüber, dass das Problem mit dem lauten Knacken bei mir noch nicht aufgetreten ist, so darf es gerne bleiben! 

Einen Minuspunkt gibt es jedoch für die "Launch Gaming Software"! Sie wirkt einfach total veraltet und ist, für mich zumindest, viel zu unverständlich aufgebaut! Da bin ich von der Software für die Maus aufjedenfall besseres gewöhnt!

Danke an alle hier, die mir bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen haben, bin nun doch noch sehr glücklich mit meinem G27 geworden!


----------



## Own3r (29. August 2011)

Das die Kupplung nicht zum Schalten ins Shift 2 gebraucht wird, ist in dem Spiel normal. 

Es freut mich aber, dass du genauso viel Spaß an dem G27 hast, wie ich.


----------



## fr0gg3r (29. August 2011)

Meinte das mit der Kupplung im Bezug auf rFactor. Dort kann ich, nach dem Anfahren, auch ohne Kupplung schalten. Geht nach meinem Empfinden sogar schneller als noch die Kupplung dabei zu treten.
Ich denke aber mal, dass wenn ich Schäden in dem Spiel einschalte, das Getriebe sehr schnell kaputt gehen wird. Fahre derzeit noch ohne "Defekte", um ersteinmal gut reinzukommen.

Shift 2 lässt sich meiner Meinung nach auch mit Lenkrad nicht wirklich gut steuern. Jetzt mit Lenkrad bin ich auf der Suche nach Spielen wie rFactor, nur mal eins mit besserer Grafik. iRacing spiele ich nicht, da man dort monatlich bezahlen muss, da stehe ich so gar nicht drauf.


----------

